# DVC Resale Timeline to Closing Taking Longer?



## littlestar (Mar 22, 2014)

It's been a while since I've bought resale DVC points.  It seems that it's taking longer to get the estoppels to close than it did in the past.  We passed ROFR back on March 11th.  In the past it was just a few days before we received closing documents for payment, etc.   I wonder if this is on Disney's end or if it's because the closing companies are just busier than in the past?

Anybody else notice a difference on the timeline, too?


----------



## DisneyDenis (Mar 22, 2014)

I think it is more a factor of your closing company. Who did you use?

Congratulations!   What home resort?

I am waiting on Poly for my next purchase...Direct...maybe 50 points.


----------



## DisneyDenis (Mar 22, 2014)

.............


----------



## littlestar (Mar 22, 2014)

Saratoga points.  Purchase was through the Timeshare Store. Have bought and sold a lot of contracts through the years, maybe they're busier in the spring or something. 

I feel Saratoga points offer a really good value resale for price and expiration in 2054.  

It will be interesting to see the price for points at the Poly.  Wonder when Disney will start selling those?


----------



## DisneyDenis (Mar 22, 2014)

According to TomandRobin friends on another board and TUG member:

"Already put out there in other threads about my Poly thoughts.

Initial pp $150

Point inflation 12-18%

mf $5.50pp

Pre-sales Jan-Feb 2015

Resort opening Spring 2015

These are all guesses, not set in stone. "
__________________


----------



## czar (Mar 22, 2014)

Recently closed on 160 AKV points.  Once we got all the paperwork in order on the buyer and sellers end, closing was incredibly fast, including getting the estoppel and everything.


----------



## JR33DVC (May 8, 2014)

We got ROFR on the 17th of April and Magic Title is still saying they haven't received the estoppels! 3 weeks seems excessive.  Any ideas on how to speed up the process other than harrassing the title company? :annoyed:


----------



## magicjourney (May 8, 2014)

JR33DVC said:


> We got ROFR on the 17th of April and Magic Title is still saying they haven't received the estoppels! 3 weeks seems excessive.  Any ideas on how to speed up the process other than harrassing the title company? :annoyed:



It's Disney's problem. They deliberately delay the process to frustrate resale buyer.


----------



## littlestar (May 9, 2014)

It is Disney holding up the estoppels. We heard there was a new computer system causing a hold up. It also took two weeks after our deed was filed for the points to show up and we were existing members.


----------



## icydog (Jun 4, 2014)

littlestar said:


> It's been a while since I've bought resale DVC points.  It seems that it's taking longer to get the estoppels to close than it did in the past.  We passed ROFR back on March 11th.  In the past it was just a few days before we received closing documents for payment, etc.   I wonder if this is on Disney's end or if it's because the closing companies are just busier than in the past?
> 
> Anybody else notice a difference on the timeline, too?



Hi Littlestar, I keep on looking for a Beach Club with Banked points.  I finally gave up because the prices are so high lately. At least you passed ROFR!  Congratulations on that.  Sometimes the former owner drags his feet getting the paperwork signed and notarized. That happened to me one time.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 5, 2014)

icydog said:


> Hi Littlestar, I keep on looking for a Beach Club with Banked points.  I finally gave up because the prices are so high lately. At least you passed ROFR!  Congratulations on that.  Sometimes the former owner drags his feet getting the paperwork signed and notarized. That happened to me one time.



Keep trying.  Don't give up.  You'll find one. If you see a contract you like, just offer less and if they don't take it, move on to the next one and try again.  I think prices edge up in the spring and summer and then drop in the fall after summer travel is over.


----------

